# Best cold weather riding gloves



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

I’ve used the oven mitt in -23 Celsius, worked great.

I feel like there are other threads discussing warm gloves floating around this forum.


----------



## uxracer (Dec 16, 2019)

jstar said:


> I’ve used the oven mitt in -23 Celsius, worked great.
> 
> I feel like there are other threads discussing warm gloves floating around this forum.


Thank you!


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Kinco........use some waterproofer and bake them in the oven to make them better. https://www.murdochs.com/products/m...E1NylxH0aO6TjjaFqvHcn6HF41azkJdsaAuYHEALw_wcB


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

uxracer said:


> Hi there,
> First time poster, so let me know if I'm out of place.
> Wondering what the current opinion is on best cold weather riding mittens.
> I've historically been a mitt with liner rider, but it's possible my new jacket (ak hover pro) might invite some new options..
> ...


I mainly prefer gloves and have never had a problem with [ak] Gore-tex Guide in extreme conditions. I wear my jacket/MW base layer wrist gaiters inside the glove as well as under cuff.







This is -20C and the coldest I've been in was around -37C windchill and they handled it really well.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I prefer lobster gloves over mitts for better dexterity. And I like over-the-sleeve ones with wrist bands. Of many tried brands/models, two have all the features I like:

Hestra Heli 3 finger for supercold days.
Outdoor Research Highcamp 3-finger for "normal" days.

Hubby suffers less from cold hands and prefers Orthovox Pro Lobster (not my choice as they are rather short)


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

I swear by Kinco gloves/mittens. If you look around, most lifties where them as well. For $30 a pair, you can't beat them. I just bought the Kinco 900Max Ski glove for $40 off of Amazon. I'll let you know how they do this weekend. They have a built in goggle squidgy in the thumb. Sure you can buy more expensive, designated ski gloves/mittens from ski companies and they'll keep you warm. But you will pay a lot more. @Craig51 's gloves are awesome gloves. But they will run over $100.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

phillyphan said:


> I swear by Kinco gloves/mittens. If you look around, most lifties where them as well. For $30 a pair, you can't beat them. I just bought the Kinco 900Max Ski glove for $40 off of Amazon. I'll let you know how they do this weekend. They have a built in goggle squidgy in the thumb. Sure you can buy more expensive, designated ski gloves/mittens from ski companies and they'll keep you warm. But you will pay a lot more. @Craig51 's gloves are awesome gloves. But they will run over $100.


I use the Kinco mittens as well, been looking at the 900max lately. Let us know how you like them!


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

To the OP









Kinco mittens+sno-seal=win


So I just got back from a 3 day trip to Killington VT, but prior to going I was about to drop $150 on some leather hestra gloves because my hands normally are cold in 30 degree weather, and they were forcasted for 15 degrees. Although dropping $150 on gloves was a tough pill to swallow, I knew...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

I wear Kincos everyday but for riding I love me some Dakines. After about 10 years it was time to replace my last set. I dropped about $60 on a new set. Third season now, no wear, and they are plenty warm- I've never needed to use the thermal liners. Pretty sure I've lost them by now. They just plain work for me.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I have dakine mittens. My hands sweat on most days. Only used the liners once last year.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Dakine Barons/Galaxy were too hot for me here. And here hits -30° before windchill a few times a season, though I do run hot.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

Phedder said:


> Dakine Barons/Galaxy were too hot for me here. And here hits -30° before windchill a few times a season, though I do run hot.


I run super cold. feel free to send em this way patnah!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

woodhouse said:


> I run super cold. feel free to send em this way patnah!


Sold long ago! Got those my first season out here to prepare for the cold, turns out I handle it pretty well hah.


----------



## uxracer (Dec 16, 2019)

Thank you!
I'm mostly riding in Burton AK gear at this point, so these gloves are near the top of my list. thank you kindly!



Craig51 said:


> I mainly prefer gloves and have never had a problem with [ak] Gore-tex Guide in extreme conditions. I wear my jacket/MW base layer wrist gaiters inside the glove as well as under cuff.
> View attachment 151599
> This is -20C and the coldest I've been in was around -37C windchill and they handled it really well.


----------



## uxracer (Dec 16, 2019)

Phedder said:


> Dakine Barons/Galaxy were too hot for me here. And here hits -30° before windchill a few times a season, though I do run hot.


wow
thanks!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Gloves trap heat, they dont make it. Remember that. Keep your arms warm and your hands should do fine. 

Anything full leather with good lining will do realistically. Kinco gained popularity cause they're work gloves and locals, patrol, and lifties use them cause they take a beating, and they're cheap to replace. 

For a bomber warm mitt I have been very impressed with the Drop Chris Roach. That's my go to below zero mitt.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

uxracer said:


> Hi there,
> First time poster, so let me know if I'm out of place.
> Wondering what the current opinion is on best cold weather riding mittens.
> I've historically been a mitt with liner rider, but it's possible my new jacket (ak hover pro) might invite some new options..
> ...


I have been riding in Quebec for the past 40 years. I have been using over the cuff mittens only for ever. Much more practical for me. The only gloves/mittens I have not frozen my fingers in are the Burton AK Goretex 3L Hover mittens (and the previous generations of the similar AK mitts). They are so warm that I had to remove the goose down insulation liner mitts and replace them with the old used to death polar fleece ones from a previous pair. And they all lasted a LOT of seasons.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Black Diamond Guide might be worth a look. I am not sure if they still do mittens (I've seen them before, but not recently - and I've only used their gloves and lobsters).

I've used in sub -30C fine.. though it is worth noting that I actually run hot so I bought them -because- I know I will ride in those temps. 

My brother was sure that nothing works when it gets really cold, until he tried the lobsters.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

BTW: as I have cold hands and feet almost always, by nature, additionally to the above mentikbed lobster gloves, I use HotHands Handwarmers on very cold days, which actively deliver warmth.
As Nivek said: gloves can only keep the warmth your hands produce. If your hands ARE cold, gloves won't warm them. Thus HotHands Handwarmers. They produce the needed heat when hands refuse to.


----------

